# Kernel panic.

## dragos240

Hi,

I have compiled my kernel for my eeepc 900HD, followed a guide for a 901. The kernel is not recognizing something. Unknown block (2,0) is what it was looking for. Which was sda3.  My past experience was it was a hard drive recognising problem. Help?

output of lspci -v:

```

lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d9

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d9

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f7f00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   I/O ports at cc00 [size=8]

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at f7ec0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d9

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at f7f80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8337

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f7eb8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: fbf00000-fbffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: f8000000-fbefffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f6ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at c400 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at c480 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at c800 [size=32]

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at c880 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at f7eb7c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 80 [Master])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374

   I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

   Flags: medium devsel

   I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]

01:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8199 (rev 22)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8199

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

   Memory at fbefc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-22-43-73-c7-e7-00-00

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8324

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 2300

   Memory at fbfc0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [48] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [6c] Vital Product Data <?>

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [180] Device Serial Number ff-8c-24-00-99-0b-3b-ff

```

----------

## audiodef

Please post your /boot/grub/grub.conf so we can see what you're trying to do.

----------

## dragos240

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Please post your /boot/grub/grub.conf so we can see what you're trying to do.

 

Okay.

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.30-r8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r8

title Gentoo Normal Kernel 2.6.30

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda3

# vim:ft=conf:

```

The genkernel boots, but the normal one doesn't. The genkernel can't pick up my Ethernet connection, but my normal one should.

----------

## audiodef

One suggestion is to look up Pappy's Kernel Seeds and try recompiling your kernel. Your grub.conf looks fine. Perhaps you overlooked some HD drivers in the kernel, which is usually the culprit with kernel panics.

----------

## dtjohnst

Try this:

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

As per the instructions, cut and paste the output of lspci -n there. Should tell you which hdd controllers you need. You can use / in menuconfig to search for the drivers you need.

----------

## dragos240

 *dtjohnst wrote:*   

> Try this:
> 
> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
> 
> As per the instructions, cut and paste the output of lspci -n there. Should tell you which hdd controllers you need. You can use / in menuconfig to search for the drivers you need.

 

iie nihongo (fully) wakarimashita.

----------

## dtjohnst

 *dragos240 wrote:*   

>  *dtjohnst wrote:*   Try this:
> 
> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
> 
> As per the instructions, cut and paste the output of lspci -n there. Should tell you which hdd controllers you need. You can use / in menuconfig to search for the drivers you need. 
> ...

 

Err.... I don't actually speak japanese, I just use that page. haha But google tells me you said "I understand" and "I got it" so I assume that means it's working for you?

----------

## dragos240

 *dtjohnst wrote:*   

>  *dragos240 wrote:*    *dtjohnst wrote:*   Try this:
> 
> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
> 
> As per the instructions, cut and paste the output of lspci -n there. Should tell you which hdd controllers you need. You can use / in menuconfig to search for the drivers you need. 
> ...

 

iie nihongo wakarimashita means that I don't understand Japanese (fully). How do I use the page?

----------

## cach0rr0

 *dragos240 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> iie nihongo wakarimashita means that I don't understand Japanese (fully). How do I use the page?

 

Fortunately for you, the page is in English  :Smile: 

----------

## m_neutron

beside the +#§"%&$§% probs...did you find a solution dragos240? 

have the same here on an 3epc 1005HA-M...with ICH7   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cach0rr0

 *m_neutron wrote:*   

> beside the +#§"%&$§% probs...did you find a solution dragos240? 
> 
> have the same here on an 3epc 1005HA-M...with ICH7  

 

can you post your lspci -n ? 

I did a config a while back for an EeePC H1000, might be similar enough - http://pastebin.com/m21f13a09

(the lspci -n of that one was as such:

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:27ac (rev 03) 

00:02.0 0300: 8086:27ae (rev 03) 

00:02.1 0380: 8086:27a6 (rev 03) 

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02) 

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 02) 

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 02) 

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:27d6 (rev 02) 

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 02) 

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 02) 

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 02) 

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 02) 

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 02) 

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e2) 

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 02) 

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:27c4 (rev 02) 

01:00.0 0280: 1814:0781 

03:00.0 0200: 1969:1026 (rev b0)

```

----------

## m_neutron

 *Quote:*   

> can you post your lspci -n ?

 

Thanks for the link, i will compare it, when i'm through the x-setup.

Here's the lspci out:

```
 lspci -n  to be added here
```

genkernel and gentoo source 2.6.32 was doing well for the harddisk problem but not for the Ethernet  :Rolling Eyes: 

So I was following Neddys ICH7 guide within the grub error collection thread

and/or

using grub in it's shell instead of calling grub-install, which somehow behaved different on my setup.

That solved it for me so far.

```
 fdisk -l /dev/sda to be added
```

```
cat grub.conf to be added
```

----------

